# Proximity Sensor



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

anybody else having this issue:

when making a call - i will put the phone up to my ear, and the screen will turn off, but when i move the phone (still in the call) the screen used to come back on, but it isnt doing that now. i think this started with b37, but i cant be sure.

I am on the verizon version, akop b37, franco kernel r169 and i had done a full wipe when i loaded akop b37.

any help is much appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

It does this for me as well. I can't really remember when it worked all the time. Sometimes it does, and sometimes it does not.

LTE GNex AOKP37


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Download prop modder and set your proximity sensor delay to zero, or whatever else you want.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2804-app-free-propmodder-by-n00bware-updated-11211/


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

It works for me on b37 but it seems extremely sensitive. If I try to open the status bar in a call often times it just shuts off when my hand gets within 6" of it.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

does anybody know if this option is built into gummy rom anywhere?


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

i tried using prop modder... but it didnt work either


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

At least it doesnt do this:


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL... good point... maybe it is better this way... i had forgotten that it used to do that.
soooo... thanks for the responses everybody!


----------

